# Heres a hot lead for you guys BIG money



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/lab/1479254664.html

Ya better hope I don't beat ya to it.


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

I think i might fly in from cleveland on an "as needed basis" for that kind of money...


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

hahahah some people are so f&^ing stupid!!!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

I just flagged that post as "prohibited" Thats just ridiculous. :realmad:


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

creativedesigns;872688 said:


> I just flagged that post as "prohibited" Thats just ridiculous. :realmad:


hahaha. I did that too! - you must have had the same idea as me. If everyone on here flags it, maybe she'll get the idea.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Flagged it.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

I just want to call here and say are you F-ing kidding


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

WTF? That's just outta hand!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You guys didn't read the fine print. 
"After your done blowing the walks ,then it will be my turn to..."


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

One of the worst ones I have ever witnessed.

My lord.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm confused, is it $15 per event or $15 per week unlimited


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

*It doesn't matter*

I'm not doing it either way for a lousy $15.00.:laughing:


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

sure, i well come down there and do it for that, just pay my ticket babe, i also need a place to stay, i wonder if she is Hot?single?, and can she cook? that is important,


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

JR Snow Removal;872702 said:


> I just want to call here and say are you F-ing kidding


This is another Walmart thread... Obviously a lazy caretaker trying to sub-out the job to a lowballer. She is just like USM.


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

Shoot I'm sure there will be a kid that will do it.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

they forgot to add $15 an hour plus all the meth you want !!! (LOL)


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Gesh guys....after all, she is paying CASH, and money talks! I think she's a stutttterrrrr myself!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

that right there belongs on the best of criagslist


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd do it for $10 but i live to far away.... lol lol 


































flagged.
I wouldn't even set my alarm to wake up for $15 bucks let alone going out and shoveling anything..


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Figure ill post a copy since it wont last long!



> As needed snow removel (minneapolis ( uptown))
> 
> Date: 2009-11-23, 2:38PM CST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


----------



## StormRanger (Oct 15, 2009)

Im going to call. I just want to know if shes serious, or if someone that lost the bid posted that for her.

Im definitely calling.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe it's one of those coded craigslist adds? You know, to sell drugs or herself. Might sound stupid but you never know!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

StormRanger;873600 said:


> Im going to call. I just want to know if shes serious, or if someone that lost the bid posted that for her.
> 
> Im definitely calling.


Call her at 2 in the morning. Thats should go over well.


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

The sad part of this is that someone WILL do it.
Thats the part that makes me angry.
....Oh,and next year,someone will under cut that price by 30%.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

StormRanger;873600 said:


> Im going to call. I just want to know if shes serious, or if someone that lost the bid posted that for her.
> 
> Im definitely calling.


Let us know what she says.


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's the thing. 

We are in the Minneapolis market. 

We paid 16-17 an hour last year for a shovel pusher. 

We are paying $10 this year. 

Last year we were not high for the market. There were companies paying $20

We ran an ad on craigslist and had over 250 responses overnight.

How far off is she from market? Temp agencies are paying 7.50 to 9 an hour for shoveling. 

I would probably pay a sub around that to do it. Why should she not do the same. 

To pay someone 15 cash is a little low but not as low as you are making it sound. I am guessing she filled the position quickly. 

We use subs 100%. We picked up a lot of work but a lot more subs. All our sub are making less this year than last. All we are doing is asking what they would do a lot for and not giving a number. They keep undercutting them self. 

I have a sub who was doing walks at $25 for him and $17 for each of his guys. He came in with 20 guys. He said he wanted $30 and $20. I said I had no work for him at that price. he is at $20 for him and $12 for his guys and is the only sub with guys at or above $12. I would not have paid it but he has been with us three years and I like him and know the 20 guy are 20 guys I do not have to think about. I can replace his guys today with crews costing less if I need to. 


It is that bad out there.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Silentroo;874076 said:


> Here's the thing.
> 
> We are in the Minneapolis market.
> 
> ...


Sadly enough, this is true. $15 does not a living make, but it buys 3 little Ceasar's pizzas if you are out of work and have a family to feed... especially if you live near the apartment.

A buddy is a journeyman floor guy who got a serving gig at a bar across town last year when things started going south. He recently applied to a new retaurant opening much closer to his home. It was a server position... They had 1700 applicants.

That's ONE-THOUSAND, SEVEN-HUNDRED -for one serving position. He was one of 80 called in for a 2nd interview but did not land it. They told him they had engineers and other who recently were making six figures, and retirees going back to work since their 401k has withered.... work all your life towards retirement, and you are back to work.

Another electrical contractor I know posted for one electrician... he got 800 applications the first day of the ad, and this is for a qaulified tradesmen.

Thank you Wall Street, federal reserve, entitlements, liberalism, and outsourcing for a job well done!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

big acres;876640 said:


> Thank you Wall Street, federal reserve, entitlements, liberalism, and outsourcing for a job well done!


don't blame liberalism, right wing greed is what did this to our economy


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

It sure sounds rough down there. Things aren't exactly booming here either but I don't think it's all that bad. 

Currently Active Users: 768 (242 members and 526 guests)

I can't believe it's the middle of the night with no snow and we have more active users right now than we had for most ever users a year ago on plow site. When I joined P.S. it was around 630ish now it is over 2000 and I see it over 1000 on a daily basis. I know it could be in part due to SEO, but I think there really is a lot of people looking to replace lost income.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah, it does sound like it is a lot worse down there then up here, we are just pretty slow, but i haven't had to fire anyone this year, and all my guys are making enough money to pay their bills, but up here we are still hoping for loads of snow this year.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

buckwheat_la;876653 said:


> don't blame liberalism, right wing greed is what did this to our economy


Good point. I honestly believe the two party system we have is like the movie "the matrix" set up to give us the illusion that we the people are in charge -when really we are all just working for the machine. Thats why things get prgresively worse no matter which party is in office or controls congress.

I guess I wouldn't realize how bad things are if I didn't know people in these situations, since I am happily employed. I do live in a dense population compared to many, which may account for those staggering numbers.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

When you say "dense" population, do you mean "crowded" or "oafish"?
Just for clarification.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

it is too bad too, because i honestly believe that if banks hadn't been irresponsible, and rich people so greedy, all this recession could have been avoided. i remember watching a program two years ago, where a potato picker making a average of $6-8/hour was given financing for a $400 000 house, amazed me, but then they were saying he would turn around and make money on that "investment", we see how that kind of additude worked out, too many banks and lending institutions making too many stupid decisions, i honestly feel that corporate/bank managers should be able to be brought up on criminal charges for how irresponsible they were, at least they should lose all their assets to pay for their stupid mistakes


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

buckwheat_la;877032 said:


> it is too bad too, because i honestly believe that if banks hadn't been irresponsible, and rich people so greedy, all this recession could have been avoided. i remember watching a program two years ago, where a potato picker making a average of $6-8/hour was given financing for a $400 000 house, amazed me, but then they were saying he would turn around and make money on that "investment", we see how that kind of additude worked out, too many banks and lending institutions making too many stupid decisions, i honestly feel that corporate/bank managers should be able to be brought up on criminal charges for how irresponsible they were, at least they should lose all their assets to pay for their stupid mistakes


True... like the French revoloution ... raid their towers and return their wealth to the people.
The uber rich is who I dislike. The started the trend of outsourcing everything.

Now the Liberals are the reason for the "every American deserves to own a home" attitude. This all started during the carter Administration, I believe. Fannie Mae was a government created entity. Republicans have not done much to undo this and Clinton pushed this along hard. The bankers make out, and homebuilders made more per project as people could "finance" a Mcmansion like your potato picker. Now the libs expect those of us who did not spend excessively on credit to pick up the tab... that is true to form.

Then there is immigration... Did you know that America has deported millions of illegals in one fell swoop at least three different times in history when major recession and depressions have happened? That's what Presidents have done in the past, but you won't here that in the media here.

Sorry for the thanksgiving rant here. It could always be worse and probably will soon enough.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

ok.... did anyone call her? i'll bet she's blond and doable...


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

wirenut;877965 said:


> ok.... did anyone call her? i'll bet she's blond and doable...


Or 80 and belongs in a home.


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

The post is gone - either it was filled or enough people flagged it on craigslist. Did anyone call?


----------

